# Texel with cowlicks & part



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

So I've had a few texel/rex mice born at my house with unusually textured fur (as compared to my other curly-haired mice). They are all from the same litter and have varying degrees of cowlicks and parts in the fur. Is this unusual or simply a normal variation of the rex/angora genes?

The mouse in the pix, Nif-Nif, has the most pronounced cowlicks/part. In the first pic you can see how she has two cowlicks running horizontally across her back near the base of her tail and again where her black rump meets her band. You can also see the vertical cowlick, located in the band, that's coming off her part.










Here is a pic of the curvy, asymmetrical part that she has in her band:


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

can;t believe there are no replies! 8( those are great, i think


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

onionpencil said:


> can;t believe there are no replies! 8( those are great, i think


I know, right? She looks so unique to me! And apparently she actually is unique. She's had a litter by her brother who had a very minor part in his fur, resulting in babies with very small cowlicks. Theses babies lost the cowlicks very quickly, around the age of 2mos. [Nif-Nif, from the pic is 10 months old and looks the same!] I am breeding Nif-Nif one last time to a nephew of hers who has a coat which has held its curl for 8+ months in the hopes of reproducing her oddly textured coat. Sadly though, I think she may have just been a fluke


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow, very unusual! She's got a lovely long coat.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

hopefully she's not a total fluke. sounds like there's something there... just gotta find someone who keeps the cowlick!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she is beautiful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Can you put up a pic of her from above and one from behind?


----------

